# Sauger Report



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hit the river tuesday nite with a buddy after some sauger/walleye...Got to the river about 930pm and left about 4am. Ended up catching about 40 sauger and 1 walleye between the two of us. All fish caught on either jig/twister/chub, or 3 way rig with floating jig. 

Here is a pic of some of the sauger we kept...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish, what pool were you fishing?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

way to go catfish, good look,in mass of fish. i don,t eat my eyes, i was toll,ed if i did i would never through another back. i sighted in the new slug gun today, and had about 3 hours of daylight left so i went to new richmond and fished till dark. caught 1 wiper and missed several others. a very strong wind blowing up the river ( dead sticking night crawler ) going to try at the break of day tomarrow, going to take some wiper candy in the morning.. i,ed say there were 2 foot waves off the bank in the deeper water. was u fish,in out of a boat?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a FUN day! Those river sauger must breed like rabbits man!! They always seem plentyfull!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> *Nice fish, what pool were you fishing?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ya Catfish Hunter,,,, I second that question.
> The reason being, For the last week, MOST of us who fish the banks have been fishing a slow spell. Last week over limits for everyone. This week, 8 hrs. for 1 or 2. (but not at night???)
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Teethyfish said:


> Three of us hit Greenup yesterday on the lock wall. Bite started slow or,took us a little while to get the hang of it.Started putting fish in the boat pretty soon though.Using jigs from white to black, pearl and chartruese seemed to be the ticket.All switched to blade baits, silver, gold, and chartruese and man did the action pick up, hitting the "sweet spot" seemed to garner a fish per cast.Most on the blade baits were small picking up a good one every 10th fish or so.We kept our limits of sauger between 14-17 inches, good eaters.We lost 6-8 keeps at the top of the water with one being really nice,I saw it and thought it may have been an eye.The fishing was great, the day/weather was wonderful, and my fishing partners were outstanding, a laugh a minute.The guys on the boats around us were all nice guys, very curtious, and friendly. The day on the water will be remembered for a lifetime.


*NICE REPORT!!! Good for you'ns.
SEE, TOTAL PROOF THAT THERE IS A HEAVEN ON EARTH! *


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah i was up on the wall yesterday also. everyone was nice even though it was a tad crowded . I know the DNR changes their mind on WHERE is legal or not but there were a couple boats 20-30 yards past the end of the bullnose.. that is not a legal location -- correct ?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Technically you can't fish the lock wall at all but people do it all the time and you can come up to the first point past the coffer dam on the Ohio side. That is a line from the end of the lockwall to the buoys , and then the sign on the Ohio side. The fishing can be outstanding on the lockwall. I'd always thought that people were pulling my leg when they said they caught a hundred fish on the lockwall until I did it myself one day. I'm 54 yrs old and fished the dam for the last 30 yrs but have only been on a boat one time and it was a memorable trip.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Teethyfish said:


> Three of us hit Greenup yesterday on the lock wall. Bite started slow or,took us a little while to get the hang of it.Started putting fish in the boat pretty soon though.Using jigs from white to black, pearl and chartruese seemed to be the ticket.All switched to blade baits, silver, gold, and chartruese and man did the action pick up, hitting the "sweet spot" seemed to garner a fish per cast.Most on the blade baits were small picking up a good one every 10th fish or so.We kept our limits of sauger between 14-17 inches, good eaters.We lost 6-8 keeps at the top of the water with one being really nice,I saw it and thought it may have been an eye.The fishing was great, the day/weather was wonderful, and my fishing partners were outstanding, a laugh a minute.The guys on the boats around us were all nice guys, very curtious, and friendly. The day on the water will be remembered for a lifetime.


What Blade baits are you talking about? I usually use jigs or grubs and would like to try something new.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hedd...n+blade+bait&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

those guys!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I like these


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

those look nice, i'm on the smack tackle site now looking. haha. the perch scheme is calling my name.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you guys anchor along the wall, use trolling motor, tie off, or other? Ive never had my boat on the river, but I'm heading up tomorrow, and was just going to fish the cove for a while. Id like to hit the wall before i leave, but I don't wanna be the guy drifting around causing problems  I'll be the tall skinny guy in the blue/green Nitro.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hit the river again on Friday night met up with my buddy about 1am and we fished til about 8am...Bite was alot slower than Wednesday...Im thinking that they are biting better from say 9-midnite, then again about 4-6....But they are always there just kinda in and out...

Ended up catching probably 30 sauger Friday nite but there was alot of dinks...Did catch 3 walleye with one 28in :B

Brung home 2 fish shy of a 2 man limit


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I went yesterday for a couple of hours below Meldahl. Fishing was slow but we did get a 8 sauger and 2 white bass. Here is one I got on a Flitterbait. My buddy got one on a Flitterbait that was easily 2 lb but didn't get a picture because it was dark.


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

@mean was that off the bank or in a boat?


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

pppatrick said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hedd...n+blade+bait&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> those guys!


What color and size has been the best for you guys?


----------



## YakNinja (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds good.. I guess I'll have to buy some blade baits then.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

With the water at 17' today, did the fishing at Greenup pick up?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yak, we were fishing from shore using Flitterbaits.


----------

